# - filipino grappling



## brothershaw (Feb 22, 2003)

Anybody have any info about filipino grappling I believe it is called dumog?


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 22, 2003)

Dumog is a generic term for Filipino grappling.  There are many other terms that reflect regional styles which are often quite different from each other.  One good source of information about a particular style is:

http://www.garimot.com/harimaw_buno_the_book.shtml

Best,

Steve


----------



## pknox (Mar 6, 2003)

Interesting stuff.

I've always wondered if Dumog only referred to the throws and groundwork, or if it also incorporates the immobilizations and disarms we perform in trapping range while learning Kali.  I kind of thought it was the former, and always thought of Dumog as a sort of "Filipino Judo" -- kind of like Okinawan Tegumi.  The more I read, however, the more I think that's not the case.

Could really all unarmed Filipino attack forms that are not punches or kicks be thought of as Dumog then?  Basically anything that's not Kali/Escrima/Arnis and Panantukan?


----------



## pesilat (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Interesting stuff.
> 
> I've always wondered if Dumog only referred to the throws and groundwork, or if it also incorporates the immobilizations and disarms we perform in trapping range while learning Kali.  I kind of thought it was the former, and always thought of Dumog as a sort of "Filipino Judo" -- kind of like Okinawan Tegumi.  The more I read, however, the more I think that's not the case.
> ...



I've heard a few different "definitions" of dumog. Seems to me that there's no definitive answer as to what dumog is or isn't. Each art/system/style/instructor will often have different viewpoints.

For me, personally, dumog is locking, balance disruption, takedowns, and throws (basically, grappling whether on the ground or standing up). I don't generally place disarms into the classification of dumog, but technically they would fit there since they use the same structures as locking, often incorporate a lock, and generally disrupt the person's balance. I consider trapping a kind of grey area - and connection - between dumog and panantukan (I generally use the term pangamot, but same same).

Mike


----------



## pknox (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *For me, personally, dumog is locking, balance disruption, takedowns, and throws (basically, grappling whether on the ground or standing up)*



That's kind of what I've found too, pesilat.  I also agree that it seems to be a hard definition to pin down, and it definitely depends on who you talk to.  Its kind of funny, because i always wondered a bit about Dumog and thought to myself that I would like to investigate it one day if I ever had the chance.  It turns out that most of us who study the stick arts were actually learning elements of Dumog and never realized it -- probably because we were never told, "this is a technique that comes to us from Dumog."  Kind of reminds me of when I was studying Japanese karate and began learning some takedowns and throws -- when I later began studying judo, I realized I actually knew some of the techniques already from my karate training.

BTW, I study mixed grappling as well, and in addition to BJJ, shootwrestling, and silat, I have always been told that one of the sources of our techniques is "filipino grappling."  That kind of puts all of this in perspective for me now as well.


----------



## moromoro (Mar 22, 2003)

most filipino systems teach dumog, some are better than others. unlike other grappling arts dumog is probably the most street orientated in my practice in the philippines dumog was done with weapons as well as empty hands..


terry


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 27, 2003)

check out this old thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3443

HTH


----------

